# Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"



## Alucard (19. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich keine ähnliche Themen finden konnte, versuch ich mal hier eins aufzumachen, ich hoffe im richtigen Bereich 

Es geht darum, dass ich gerne mal wissen würde, wie man bei Frendschaft- oder Wettkampfangeln erfolgreich sein kann.
Ich habe erst dieses Jahr mal an ein paar Freundschaftsfischen teilgenommen, der Erfolg ließ aber zu wünschen übrig #t

Konkrete Fragen sind für mich:
+Welches Futter ist gut geeignet, 
+mit welcher Häufigkeit und Masse sollte angefüttert werden,
+wie und wo die Köder positionieren(Grund/Pose)
+welches Gerät(ungefähr)

Als Gewässertypen und Regeln geb ich folgende vor:
1.)Sehr langsam fließender Fluss, 1.5-2m tief, 10-12m breit, Strukturreich am Ufer, alle Fischarten vorhanden und gewertet, leicht trübes Wasser, 2l Trockenfutter und 2 Handangeln erlaubt

2.)schneller fließender Fluss, 0.8-1.5m tief, ~10m breit, Strukturreich, alle Fischarten vorhanden und gewertet, leicht trübes Wasser, 2l Trockenfutter und 2 Handangeln erlaubt

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn sich Leute möglichst ausführlich dazu äußern könnten(wenn sie denn wollen, ich muss nicht alle Geheimnisse wissen  )

Viele Grüße
Alu


----------



## Dagro81 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Guten Morgen,

vorab erst mal, Angeln mit Wettbewerbskarakter ist verboten.

Bei sogenannten Hege, bzw. Freundschaftsangeln an denen ich Teilnehme, ist es meist so, das man auf jedenfall wesentlich feiner angelt, als wenn man alleine am Wasser sitz, da die Fische einen höheren Befischungsdruck ausgesetzt sind und wesentlich höhere Unruhe im Wasser ist.

Viele Leute denken mehr Futter bringt mehr, jedoch überfüttert man die Fische auch recht schnell und 2 Kilo ist schon recht viel für so ein kleines bzw. schmales Gewässer.

Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an mit welchen Fischarten zu rechnen ist, um sagen zu können welches Futter mit welchen Komponenten wirksam ist.

Ich habe letzten Sa. noch an einem angeln Teilgenommen mit 10 Anglern in einem 20 m breiten sehr sehr langsam fließendem Fluß und habe über 5 Std. nur knapp 500 gramm mit dem Cupping Kit direkt auf die 11,5 m Spur gelegt und habe 160 Fische Weißfische gefangen und 3 Karpfen nach Hause geschickt. Ein anderer hat 1,5 Kilo gefüttert und hatte nur 90 Fische.

Wenn das angeln mit zwei Ruten erlaubt ist, was in meinen Augen nicht nötig ist, würde ich mein Hauptaugenmerk auf die Posenangelei legen und die zweite auf Grund mit großen Köder hinter der angelegten Futterspur legen, für evtuelle Brassen etc.

Das Futter, nun ja, kommt wieder auf viele Faktoren an, Fischvorkommen etc.. In dem langsam fließenden Fluß, (bißchen schneller als Kanal bei Schleusenöffnung) kann man auch viel mit Maden schießen anlocken. 
Ansonsten wenig aber dafür aktives Futter
(Ich angel zu 90% mit Sensas Futter)
Aber es gibt natürlich auch günstiges Futter welches bei mir bei Veranstaltungen aber nie den gehofften Erfolg gebracht hat.

Bei schneller Strömung schweres Futter nehmen und eventuell mit Erde beschweren.

Im großen und ganzen kann man nicht direkt was dazu sagen, da man nicht die Begebenheiten weiß.

Ich würde das Gewässer an dem das Angeln ist, einfach 2 - 3 Wochen vorher beangeln und Testen, wie und womit ich da am besten fange und dann am Tag der Veranstaltung alles ein bißchen feiner und genauer machen.

Bis dahin #h#h


----------



## Sharpo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*



Dagro81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> vorab erst mal, *Angeln mit Wettbewerbskarakter* ist verboten.
> 
> ...



Zitat:"Angeln mit Wettbewerbskarakter"

WO?

Jetzt geht dieser Mist wieder los.

1. Ländersache in DE, also Landesgesetze beachten.
2. In ganz Europa finden Wettangel- Veranstaltungen statt. Also nicht Verboten.
3. Sind Gemeinschaftsfischen in DE erlaubt wenn ..Der Fang Gesamt erfasst wird, der schwerste Fisch bewertet wird, Keine Plätze verlost werden etc.

"Deine" Hegefischen wären ja dann auch verboten.  

@Alucard...

Erfahrung und viel Übung.

Wenn man den Zielfisch kennt, kann man darauf dann seine Taktik und auch das Euipment abstimmen.
Was nützt einem passives Futter wenn auf Rotfedern gefischt werden muss? 
Und umgekehrt.
Zielfisch: Der Dir das Gewicht bringt.

Die Marke des Futter ist eine Glaubensfrage.
Auswahl erfolgt nach Zielfisch und Gewässertyp.

Viele gehen so oft Angeln, die kennen die Entfernungen wo der Fisch steht ziemlich genau.

Geh Angeln, testen.
Montagen verfeinern, Futter testen...usw. 

Gibt keine pauschale Lösung. 
Und wenn Du die Bisse nicht erkennst...Finger in die Schnur...sehen, fühlen, lernen und die richtigen Schlüsse daraus ziehen.


----------



## Dagro81 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Hallo Sharpo,

das mit der Wettangelei ist nicht Bestandteil der hier gestellten frage und ich möchte es jetzt nicht ausdiskutieren.

Es war nur ein Hinweis der meiner Meinung nach auch richtig ist.

MFG


----------



## Sharpo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*



Dagro81 schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> das mit der Wettangelei ist nicht Bestandteil der hier gestellten frage und ich möchte es jetzt nicht ausdiskutieren.
> 
> ...



Eben nicht. 

Und wie Du schon sagtest, er hat danach nicht gefragt.
Nicht mal gesagt in welchem Land er Wettangeln möchte.
Und Du Antwortest pauschal mit dem Verbot. 

|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Es gibt gewisse Sachen für die man vorher Sorge tragen kann:
1. Geeignetes Gerät auf das man sich verlassen kann
2. Schnelligkeit z.B. beim wiederbefüllen des Futterkorbs, anködern, werfen, einholen, Fisch abhaken usw.
3. Genauigkeit - man sollte sehr gut werfen können. Hab öfter davon gehört, dass die richtigen Cracks "auf 80m mit der Feeder nen Kanaldeckel treffen" in einem 10m breiten Fluss ist das aber vllt. nicht so entscheidend. 

Problem:
Wenn die anderen Teilnehmer, das auch öfter machen können die das auch  

Waren denn die Plätze frei wählbar, oder wurden die zugewiesen?


----------



## Alucard (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten soweit #6

Vorweg: Ich habe extra das Wort Wettkampfangeln in Klammern gesetzt, da ich um die Problematik weiß und hier keine "Gut oder Böse" Diskussion los treten wollte, dazu gibts es ja schon genug andere Threads xD

@Franz: Plätze werden zugewiesen per Zufall.

Zielfische sind zu meist Weißfische punktuell Brassen und Karpfen.

Was ich bisher nicht entschlüsseln konnte, ist die Frequenz, Menge und Ort an dem man das Futter einbringen sollte:
+Eher sehr viel am Anfang, oder gemäßigt über einen Zeitraum?
+Wenn keine Fische beißen dann wieder mehr, oder einfach warten?
+Eine längere oder breitere Spur in der Mitte legen oder nur an einem Punkt im Gewässer?

Bei anderen kam es mir so vor, als würden sie gefühlt Kiloweiße alle halbe Stunde was reinwerfen, aber vertreibt das nicht größe und scheuere Fische wie Karpfen?

Da mein Vorgehen bisher recht unstruckturiert war, konnte ich auch noch nicht feststellen, welches Futter jetzt besser oder schlechter geeignet ist(habe schon bekanntes wie Mosella usw. benutzt)^^

VG
Alu


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Servus, als Anfüttermengen- und Zeitpunkte gibt es bei den meisten Anglern, die ich kenne, folgende Regel:

IN Erwartung eines guten Beissverhaltens- also tendenziell bei wärmerem Wetter, füttert man zu Beginn eher MEHR an, um anschliessend, sofern man regelmäßig Bisse hat, mit kleinen Futtermengen in relativ kurzen Abständen die Fische bei Laune hält. 

In Erwartung eines schwierigen, Zurückhaltenden Beissverhaltens der Fische füttert man NUR KONTINUIERLICH kleine Mengen, um nicht zu überfüttern und die Fische evtl vorab zu sättigen! 

So als gaaanz grobe Richtlinie, wie ich Sie kenne, erlernt habe.


----------



## Sharpo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Einige Füttern auch erst eine Zeitlang an bevor mit dem Angeln begonnen wird.
Du musst Dir Dein Futter schon etwas einteilen.
Frequenz ist so alle 10 Minuten...

Kein grossen Futterteppich. Immer gleiche Stelle anwerfen.

Wenn partout nichts beisst neue Stelle suchen. evtl. kürzer oder auch länger Angeln.
Mal den Köder dippen oder andere Zusätze dem Futter beigeben.
Im Sommer süsse Sachen, im Winter Gewürze..
Da musst Du schon mal etwas rumspielen.

Im Winter Futter mit Salz verwenden. Salz ist ein Geschmacksverstärker.

Caster nicht vergessen.

Zum Futter..ob Mosella, Sensas oder Browning etc...
fast egal.
Schau Dir mal das Futter an. Grob (grosse Fische) , fein (kleine Fische), hell dunkel..sieht es langweilig aus oder sind da rote gelbe Partikel drin...


----------



## Dagro81 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Angelst du mit der beringten Bolorute,der Kopfrute;lang lang oder Kopfrute kurz?

Wenn du ein Cup hast empfehle ich dir bei langsamer Strömung noch geschnittene Würmer Hanf und Maden mit gesibten Sand (Maulwurfshaufen) in geringen Mengen zwischenzeitlich zu Füttern.

Der Sand macht eine schöne Wolke und lockt die Fische an, aber sättigt nicht. Nur die einzelnen Maden, Hanfkörnen und Würmchen. 

Habe aber auch schon oft erlebt das die Dicken gar nicht am Futterplatz stehen, sondern unmittelbar vor deinen Füßen wo ein paar Futterteilchen beim Kugel schmeißen reinfallen. "Die haben wohl kein Bock auf den Stress auf dem Futterplatz.

Beim Kugeln Fütten mache ich es immer am Anfang zwei Tennisballgroße und dann je nach Beißverhalten nach 15 min. 1 golfballgroße Futterkugel.


----------



## Alucard (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Das hört sich doch sehr interessant an, Danke 

Ich besitze nur eine beringte Bolorute mit 8m Länge, angele dann unter Rutenspitze zu meist.

Besitze keine Cup, werfe die Ballen immer so rein.


----------



## Dagro81 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Was auch noch wichtig ist, die Pose so schwer wie nötig aber so leicht wie eben geht.

Bei einer schwachen Strömung und 1 - 1,5 meter Tiefe    (Ich weiß nicht was schwach bei dir bedeutet)
angel ich gerne mit Posen bis 1 Gramm. 
Wie die Fische beißen ist auch so eine Sache, ob du die Bisse eher bekommst wenn du bündig angelst, 3-5 cm drüber, ob Sie es lieber wollen wenn du den Köder ein wenig hälst und er immer wieder ein wenig aufsteigt und absingt oder ob die Fische es lieber wollen wenn der Köder komplett ca. 10 cm aufliegt.

Daher wie schon vorher gesagt, vorher ans besagte Gewässer und ausprobieren was wie gut funktioniert!

Und nicht wundern wenn du mit deinem Futter der Marke xy meinetwegen 50 Fische in 2 Std. fängst beim probieren, kann es immer noch sein das du bei dem Gemeinschaftsangeln wenn 10-15 leute da sitzen nur 10 fängst!


----------



## Alucard (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Schwache Strömung dürfte bei mir so Treiben der Pose von ~3m/Minute sein, also fast stehend.
Gibt natürlich auch andere Gewässer-Abschnitte wo es zügig durch fließt .


----------



## feederbrassen (20. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*



Dagro81 schrieb:


> vorab erst mal, Angeln mit Wettbewerbskarakter ist verboten.



Noch so einer.|bla: 

Naja wie dem auch sei,das meiste wurde ja schon gesagt.
Bei dem ,,Aktiven" Futter in leichter Strömung muß ich allerdings sagen das es dir die Fische vom Platz zieht, anstatt sie zu halten.
Also kein zu stark wolkenbildendes Futter verwenden.
Die Ballen sollten sich erst auf dem Grund auflösen und in dieser Spur fischt DU indem du den Köder kurz über Grund in der Futterspur treiben lässt und die Montage zwischendurch anhälst wobei der Hakenköder langsam aufsteigt.
Oft kommen dann die Bisse.


----------



## NedRise (22. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Hi,

http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*



Alucard schrieb:


> Schwache Strömung dürfte bei mir so Treiben der Pose von ~3m/Minute sein, also fast stehend.


 
 3 mtr. / Min. würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als fast stehend bezeichnen, aber egal.
 Das Du Deinen Angelplatz vorab auf ganzer Driftbahn ordentlich ausgelotet hast, nehme ich mal als selbstverständlich an.
 Wenn es u.a. auf Brassen / Karpfen geht, solltest Du evtl. einen Anteil Coprah Melasse ins Futter tun.
 Bindet relativ gut und ist für Sommersüßmäuler gut geeignet.
 Bei der geringen Breite Eures Angelbereiches ist eine T-Anfütterung wohl nicht notwendig, insofern würde ich in diesem Falle ( ohne Details zu kennen ) eine Anfangsfütterung mit 2 Pampelmusen empfehlen und je nach Bißfrequenz ( und Größe der Fische ) eine Golfballgröße pro Fisch hinterher.
 Als Pose würde ich Dir 0,5 gr. bis 1,5 gr. empfehlen, mit einem leicht verschiebbaren Bebleiungsschema, welches sich bei Bedarf leicht anpassen lässt.

 Klingt sehr kryptisch; ich weiß.....
 Aber allgemeingültige Tipps für ein Gewässer, welches man nicht kennt / selbst beangelt hat; sind halt nicht ganz einfach zu geben.


----------



## Alucard (25. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Vielen Dank für alle Tipps :m

Mal schauen, ob sich damit was machen lässt 

VG
Alu


----------



## racoon (25. August 2015)

*AW: Professionelles "Wettkampfangeln"*

Es gibt so viele Faktoren zu beachten, deshalb kann man keine genauen Aussagen machen.

Das Wichtigste IMMER und ÜBERALL  ist genaues Loten. Wichtig ist hier primär, dass Du eine saubere Bahn findest, es bringt nichts wenn da ne schöne Kante von einem halben Meter ist, aber einen Meter stromab liegt ein großer Ast.

Das Füttern richtet sich immer nach dem Verhalten der Fische. Es kann sein, dass die Fische positiv auf Futter-Geräusche regieren,  dann mit lautem Plopp dickere Kugeln ins Wasser und regelmäßig eine laute Kugel nachfüttern. Dauert es erfahrungsgemäß lange bis Fisch am Platz ist, dann massiv anfüttern und sehr leise bis gar nicht nachlegen. Gibt es vereinzelt Brassen und sonst nur Kleinfisch, dann festen Lehm mit Castern und Lockstoff legen und wenig Futter uswusf. Du musst das Gewässer und die Fische kennen lernen, erst dann wirst Du über gelegentliche Zufallsplazierungen raus kommen.


----------

